# Waiter, Theres a Hare on My Plate!



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2018)

Okay, so it's a rabbit.
I picked up a nice farm raised rabbit the other day and today cooked it up for my son and I.


I dry brined it for about 4 hours
Seasoned inside and out with Cajun Spice
Stuffed with fresh herbs, green onion, garlic and butter
Wrapped in bacon and added more Cajun spice




















Fired up the smoker to 275° +/- with hickory and smoked it for about an hour and half and a IT of 165°
It came out super moist and flavorful, the herbs and garlic infused it very well.













No money shot, we ate it right off the cutting board.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks good! How much ya spend on that? I know a guy about an hour away who raises rabbit, never thought to ask how much he charges for them gutted and ready to cook, only bought rabbit brekkie sausage from him!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2018)

$2.24lb x 4.99lb = $11.18
Same price per pound as the ribs were.
Kind'a steep but still pretty good if ya look at what they wanna charge online


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 1, 2018)

Heck that's flat out cheap Chile!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2018)

Great cook Chile!  Some of my best meals never make it off the cutting board! 

Mike


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 1, 2018)

Ok... when I saw "hare," I just just knew THIS was the post I've been waiting for!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2018)

Rabbit is sooooo good !!!  I used to raise eating rabbits....  loved them...


----------



## mike243 (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks great,eat a lot of them growing up but always fried, I see what I been missing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2018)

Boy that looks real good!
I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great cook Chile!  Some of my best meals never make it off the cutting board!
> 
> 
> Mike





KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Ok... when I saw "hare," I just just knew THIS was the post I've been waiting for!





daveomak said:


> Rabbit is sooooo good !!!  I used to raise eating rabbits....  loved them...





mike243 said:


> Looks great,eat a lot of them growing up but always fried, I see what I been missing





SmokinAl said:


> Boy that looks real good!
> 
> I haven't had rabbit since I was a kid!
> 
> Al


Thanks for the compliments and Likes, appreciate it guys.
We haven't had rabbit in....?
Not many down here anymore to hunt.
This was a definite treat.

LoL, even got my lil' girl to try some of the cute fluffy bunny she was protesting us cooking.
But she's a redneck at heart and it smelled so good.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 2, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks Great, John!!:)
Nice Job!!
We used to eat a lot of Rabbit when my Dad was still around, but ours were all wild, and a little smaller.
Mom used to make a lot of Rabbit Pies---One of the few things she made that was good. RIP
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Yum!
> View attachment 369152


Thanks for the laugh.


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, John!!:)
> Nice Job!!
> We used to eat a lot of Rabbit when my Dad was still around, but ours were all wild, and a little smaller.
> Mom used to make a lot of Rabbit Pies---One of the few things she made that was good. RIP
> ...


Thank you Bear.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2018)

@ Moderators
Though a rabbit it may be, it is not wild game.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 2, 2018)

Man that looks great!  I haven't had rabbit in about 6 years or longer.  Last time was a nice Rabbit Cassoulet dish in downtown Denver.  Man was it good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Man that looks great!  I haven't had rabbit in about 6 years or longer.  Last time was a nice Rabbit Cassoulet dish in downtown Denver.  Man was it good!


Thank you.
Cassoulet sounds good, was yours more like a stew or thick like a casserole?


----------



## tallbm (Jul 2, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thank you.
> Cassoulet sounds good, was yours more like a stew or thick like a casserole?



It was like a stew but was a thick stew.  More like a thick etouffee type consistency.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 3, 2018)

Man that looks good, but that is one expensive bunny. Mine usually only cost me one shotgun shell, sometimes two. :D


----------



## Preacher Man (Oct 4, 2018)

I raise rabbits and have never thought about smoking one. That's all about to change...


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 4, 2018)

Preacher Man said:


> I raise rabbits and have never thought about smoking one. That's all about to change...


Smoker, grill or rotisserie... Heck yeah.


----------

